# GENERAL FORUM > IN THE NEWS >  Jon Stewart humiliates Jim Cramer LOL

## BuffedGuy

Did anyone see this ? Oh man, Jon Stewart annihilated Jim Cramer:

http://www.hulu.com/watch/61460/the-...mon-mar-9-2009

It's at the very start of the show. Oh man....that was awesome.

----------


## BuffedGuy

OK, I think this is the clip itself (so you don't have to watch the whole thing):

http://www.thedailyshow.com/video/in...ramer-we-trust

----------


## BuffedGuy

Ok, to be fair, I think Jim Cramer gave a good response here:

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=UcVp_3Ix76o

Start watching at 3:00 (that's where he gives his response).

I think that Jon Stewart *does* gerrymander clips to make people look like fools, even if they are not. But Jim Cramer should've been more careful before he responded by saying that he never said to buy the stock. Instead, he should simply have said that he regrets saying it but that every analyst gets it wrong sometimes, and that the economy itself went out of wack, which nobody could have predicted.

----------


## MuscleScience

Yeah he was wrong on that a bit.

----------


## Nooomoto

You are aware that Jon Stewart is a comedian, and not a legitimate journalist...right?

----------


## BuffedGuy

> You are aware that Jon Stewart is a comedian, and not a legitimate journalist...right?


Ummm, he is the _leader_ in fake news. That sounds pretty legitimate to me.

----------


## Hoggage_54

I saw this last night. I watch Daily Show everyday when I can and Colbert as well, it's good stuff.

----------


## RuhlFreak55

just to be clear....Cramer is a god.....

and I will always be a proud member of cramerica regardless of stupid comedians

----------


## Kratos

> just to be clear....Cramer is a god.....
> 
> and I will always be a proud member of cramerica regardless of stupid comedians


I'm pretty sure it's been proven he's wrong more often then right on his show.

----------


## RuhlFreak55

> I'm pretty sure it's been proven he's wrong more often then right on his show.


if you watched the show you would know that he ALWAYS admits when he's wrong and encourages EVERYONE to do their own homework on the stocks in case he's missed something....and he teaches all about investing on it too, it is not supposed to be a stock picking show

----------


## Hoggage_54

Cramer will be on The Daily Show tonight, if anyone cares.. lol..

----------


## BuffedGuy

> Cramer will be on The Daily Show tonight, if anyone cares.. lol..


LOL are you serious!? That's so awesome, hahahahaha. Man, I love Jon Stewart.

Cramer was an idiot for showing his anger at Stewart. He should simply have laughed it off and said something like "funny guy". That would've ended the issue and Jon Stewart look like nothing but a comedian of no importance. By responding to him so much, Cramer showed how it was affecting him.

----------


## BuffedGuy

> just to be clear....Cramer is a god.....
> 
> and I will always be a proud member of cramerica regardless of stupid comedians


Jon Stewart is not stupid at all. To cast him off as "just a stupid comedian" is not right. He's a smart guy. I'd elect him president any day of the year.

----------


## BuffedGuy

> just to be clear....Cramer is a god.....
> 
> and I will always be a proud member of cramerica regardless of stupid comedians


I really don't think you will think that after you watch the interview...I'm talking about the full interview (which on the website, since the whole thing wasn't shown on comedy central):

http://www.thedailyshow.com/index.jhtml

Jon Stewart shows some clips which show how dishonest Jim Cramer is. I think you are right to say that "he is a god", in the sense that he acts like a false god or demigod, who controls and manipulates the laypeople. I mean, those clips of him show him for what a dirtball he is.

And by the way, Stewart was very serious in his interview. So it is wrong to just brush him off as a comedian.

I certainly don't understand any of this financial stuff, but it was very clear that Cramer is dishonest.

----------


## BuffedGuy

I love this guy too from the Young Turks:

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=k9by4zHpF_M

But I think he will be more critical of Jim Cramer after he watches the interview. (The clip above is from a couple days before.)

----------


## BuffedGuy

Do you think Jim Cramer is done for?

----------


## CBGB

A lot of times Stewert plays the stupid comedian role. But if you pay attention to some of the questions that he asks you can tell the guy is much smarter then he gets credit for. He put it to Cramer last night. But you have to give a lot of cred. to Cramer just for showing up. Probably answering a lot of questions that he wishes he did'nt have to answer now.

----------


## BuffedGuy

> A lot of times Stewert plays the stupid comedian role. But if you pay attention to some of the questions that he asks you can tell the guy is much smarter then he gets credit for. He put it to Cramer last night. But you have to give a lot of cred. to Cramer just for showing up. Probably answering a lot of questions that he wishes he did'nt have to answer now.


I think that Jim Cramer thought that Jon Stewart would play nice (since Stewart is known to do that even when his opponents from the Bush administration came on his show). So Cramer was hoping that people would see the two patch things up and hopefully that would solve his image problem. But unfortunately Jon didn't play nice and took the gloves off. So I think in the end Jim Cramer's gamble of showing up on the show hurt him rather than helped him. Those clips Jon showed really proved Jim Cramer to be a liar. 

So in the end, I think Jim Cramer made a mistake of showing up.

----------


## xlxBigSexyxlx

Is there a link to Cramer on the show?

----------


## j4ever41

http://www.thedailyshow.com/full-epi...isodeId=220533

----------


## CBGB

I wouldn't doubt it if Cramer is on the outs now. I thought he was entertaining and possibly even credible before. Those clips make me wonder how many people knew what was going on in these corporations. If a tv host knows that much, what should the gov't have known?

----------


## Dizz28

> You are aware that Jon Stewart is a comedian, and not a legitimate journalist...right?


The best kind of reporting. They can call people out and tell it like it is. They don't have to censor themselves in fear of being fired because thier channel is being sponsored by these idiots

Everything he said was correct, he has never made anything up about him. He showed clips, gave evidence to support. Cramer had nothing, just sat there while Jon played 51 pick-up with cramer's bitch cards. 

We need more people like Stewart in main stream reporting...but they wouldn't last long calling people out like that

----------


## RuhlFreak55

you're all retarded....Cramer is the man, but i shall watch this stupid interview and i'm sure it will have no effect....

----------


## RuhlFreak55

does this moron realize that cramer doesn't even own stock????

----------


## RuhlFreak55

this is ****in retarded......CRAMER USED TO RUN A HEDGE FUND!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! OF COURSE HE USED ANY MEANS NECESSARY TO MAKE MONEY!!!!!!!!!!!!!! ****in morons

----------


## RuhlFreak55

I fail to see how the majority of that interview has anything to do with cramer

----------


## Dizz28

> I fail to see how the majority of that interview has anything to do with cramer


it has everything to do with the state of our economy. Greedy, lying pieces of shit like him 

And all I heard from Cramer's mouth was " uh..uh....I....I...I am sorry.....uh...I could do better"

----------


## CBGB

People work hard for their money. If your listening to this guy and taking his advice, and the whole time he knows that you're going to lose your a$$ by taking it. The government should be selling hunting permits for these people!

----------


## JiGGaMaN

hes not much different to a infomercial guy. no ones forcing you to buy it. if people think they can make money in the market with no education in it, they are fools. it requires a shitload of work and knowledge to make good decisions, and even then theres always risk involved: no one can predict the future. 

in conclusion, jim cramer is a brilliant man, but he works with such limited knowledge when giving recommendations. if it were his money on the line, he would be researching 18 hours a day like he likely was when running his hedge fund.

----------


## IM708

John Stewart is smarter than what peopel give him credit for. Even though he only is a comedian he is brilliant and can put up a fight.

----------


## RuhlFreak55

WOW.....you guys are seriously retarded.....watch mad money idiots.....it's an EDUCATIONAL SHOW he tells people ALL THE TIME that if they don't have time to do the homework then they would be better served finding a mutual fund that fits their investment needs......seriously, you all are talking out your asses. 
OF COURSE Cramer used to do all that....he ran a friggin HEDGE FUND he had a responsibility to his investors to make them as much money as he could. I don't see the issue. If a CEO lies very convincingly to your face in an interview wtf are you supposed to do??? not air the interview?? you obviously never take them at their word....do your own research, look at the fundamentals, balance sheet, cash flows, income statement and make your own ****ing decision..........*AND THIS IS WHAT CRAMER ADVOCATES EVERY NIGHT ON HIS SHOW*

----------


## xlxBigSexyxlx

Stewart and Colbert 2012!

----------


## IM708

> WOW.....you guys are seriously retarded.....watch mad money idiots.....it's an EDUCATIONAL SHOW he tells people ALL THE TIME that if they don't have time to do the homework then they would be better served finding a mutual fund that fits their investment needs......seriously, you all are talking out your asses. 
> OF COURSE Cramer used to do all that....he ran a friggin HEDGE FUND he had a responsibility to his investors to make them as much money as he could. I don't see the issue. If a CEO lies very convincingly to your face in an interview wtf are you supposed to do??? not air the interview?? you obviously never take them at their word....do your own research, look at the fundamentals, balance sheet, cash flows, income statement and make your own ****ing decision..........*AND THIS IS WHAT CRAMER ADVOCATES EVERY NIGHT ON HIS SHOW*


I stopped reading this after the first word.

----------


## BuffedGuy

Ruhl, I can see why you like mad money. You are a pretty mad guy.

----------


## RuhlFreak55

> Ruhl, I can see why you like mad money. You are a pretty mad guy.


idiocy does piss me off

----------


## BuffedGuy

> idiocy does piss me off


It's quite simple. Jim Cramer lied. He literally said "I've never done that", and then Jon Stewart said "show the clip".

----------


## RuhlFreak55

> It's quite simple. Jim Cramer lied. He literally said "I've never done that", and then Jon Stewart said "show the clip".


Dumb**** stewart kept asking vague questions and then bringing up clips from thestreet.com, which is a private subscription service....not to mention they were from damn near when Cramer still had his hedge fund. The questions asked were being interpreted by Jim as pertaining to Mad Money....and on in that sense he didn't lie at all. And in all those interviews he was explaining how hedge funds are run....PERIOD if it's legal and you can make money you do it at a manager....your responsibility is to your investors.

----------


## Dizz28

> Stewart and Colbert 2012!


I'd vote for that




> SIZE="6"]*AND THIS IS WHAT CRAMER ADVOCATES EVERY NIGHT ON HIS SHOW*[/SIZE]


It wouldn't matter if he had a disclaimer at the beginning of his show that said "I'm a made up cartoon character, everything I say is a lie, don't listen to me" ...The fact is, he has a show on a major NEWS channel, people see it and believe whatever he says is the gods honest truth and follow it. People believe shit in teh National Inquirer for god sake

----------


## RuhlFreak55

> It wouldn't matter if he had a disclaimer at the beginning of his show that said "I'm a made up cartoon character, everything I say is a lie, don't listen to me" ...The fact is, he has a show on a major NEWS channel, people see it and believe whatever he says is the gods honest truth and follow it. People believe shit in teh National Inquirer for god sake


and how are retarded people his fault in the least?????

----------


## Dizz28

I just think he has a greater responsability now. When he did that as a hedge fund manager that's fine but he needs to leave that behind him. Being that he knows the game, knows what goes on behind the sceans puts him in a unique position to weed the BS out. Sorta like the show "It takes a thief" where 2 thiefs use thier experience and knowledge of the game to now help people not get robbed... Same concept

----------


## RuhlFreak55

> I just think he has a greater responsability now. When he did that as a hedge fund manager that's fine but he needs to leave that behind him. Being that he knows the game, knows what goes on behind the sceans puts him in a unique position to weed the BS out. Sorta like the show "It takes a thief" where 2 thiefs use thier experience and knowledge of the game to now help people not get robbed... Same concept


ummmm yea see this is what that idiotic interview skewed....that's EXACTLY what Jim does every night on his show. *shakes head* but if you want to believe that he has anything but the best interests for his views at heart whatever.....simply not true.....he's not even allowed to own stock anymore...he has no reason to not be honest

----------


## Kratos

> ummmm yea see this is what that idiotic interview skewed....that's EXACTLY what Jim does every night on his show. *shakes head* but if you want to believe that he has anything but the best interests for his views at heart whatever.....simply not true.....he's not even allowed to own stock anymore...he has no reason to not be honest


he enjoys seeing his face on TV
small investors that listen to his advise get hurt
he's worth somewhere in the neighborhood of 50-100mil
after fortune what do people what? fame
also he promotes the street on his show just by showing his face...his stock in the street was once valued at over 300mil

----------


## BuffedGuy

> Dumb**** stewart kept asking vague questions and then bringing up clips from thestreet.com, *which is a private subscription service*.....


I think this is what made it all the more odious.

----------


## RuhlFreak55

> he enjoys seeing his face on TV
> small investors that listen to his advise get hurt
> he's worth somewhere in the neighborhood of 50-100mil
> after fortune what do people what? fame
> *also he promotes the street on his show just by showing his face*...his stock in the street was once valued at over 300mil


why should he not be able to promote his company......anytime anyone else has someone on there they announce their companies...so what cramer mentions it from time to time....whoopty doo, not like can afford it regardless, but i'm sure it would be a great tool to subscribe to thestreet.com

----------


## Kratos

> why should he not be able to promote his company......anytime anyone else has someone on there they announce their companies...so what cramer mentions it from time to time....whoopty doo, not like can afford it regardless, but i'm sure it would be a great tool to subscribe to thestreet.com


well, you said he had nothing to gain, I'm just saying he has something
he's used mad money to pump the stock price back up to 10 so he could dump some of his stock.

what's he ever done for you? the falker can't even beat the S&P 500 with his picks on his show. His show is a get rich quick scheme that doesn't work. You're small time, and would be better off focusing on long term investments.

----------


## IM708

Can a mod please lock this thread so this pointless argument can finally stop.

----------


## quarry206

i felt bad for cramer, he is just a figure head and he can't defend a world that he is he only doing his best to do..

but i agree with stewart, it should be a moral right in a networks to fact check more. but its not cramers fault he is only trying to help people with the knowledge he has, and he can't go on feelings on what he thinnks. but he needs maybe hold back on buy buy buy in a market that is what it is..but in his defense, nobody in the market ever made it great without taking risks. so people shouldn't blame him, they should check their facts also...

----------


## RuhlFreak55

> well, you said he had nothing to gain, I'm just saying he has something
> he's used mad money to pump the stock price back up to 10 so he could dump some of his stock.
> 
> what's he ever done for you? the falker can't even beat the S&P 500 with his picks on his show. His show is a get rich quick scheme that doesn't work. You're small time, and would be better off focusing on long term investments.


what....buy and hold????? you really do need to watch mad money....buy and hold doesn't work.....we do buy and homework

----------


## Kratos

> what....buy and hold????? you really do need to watch mad money....buy and hold doesn't work.....we do buy and homework


Buy and hold doesn't work?  :Hmmmm: 
That's funny cause the first stock I ever bought was Exxon, before it became exxon mobil. I must have been 16, had about 4 k I saved up from my small landscaping business. Bought it directly through their dividend re-investment program.  Sold it not too long ago for over 25 k. If you do the math that isn't a bad percentage. 

I've watched the show. It's crap aimed at less intelligent investors.
For ever dollar that comes out of the market, someone had to put a dollar in. For every winner there is a loser, the money doesn't come out of thin air. Guess who isn't the loser? The guys like Cramer on Wall Street. Guess who is the loser when you try to play their game...the small time investor like you. Play long shot lotto tickets and you'll get hurt often.

Have any idea how extremely tax ineffict buying and selling stocks often is?

----------


## RuhlFreak55

> Buy and hold doesn't work? 
> That's funny cause the first stock I ever bought was Exxon, before it became exxon mobil. I must have been 16, had about 4 k I saved up from my small landscaping business. Bought it directly through their dividend re-investment program. Sold it not too long ago for over 25 k. If you do the math that isn't a bad percentage. 
> 
> I've watched the show. It's crap aimed at less intelligent investors.
> For ever dollar that comes out of the market, someone had to put a dollar in. For every winner there is a loser, the money doesn't come out of thin air. Guess who isn't the loser? The guys like Cramer on Wall Street. Guess who is the loser when you try to play their game...the small time investor like you. Play long shot lotto tickets and you'll get hurt often.
> 
> Have any idea how extremely tax ineffict buying and selling stocks often is?


if ya gotta pay the tax man pay the tax man......shouldn't keep you from making a trade you know needs to be made

----------


## BuffedGuy

wrong thread......

----------


## Dave-D

BuffedGuy - I agree, Cramer made a tactical error showing up to that interview, I think you nailed it about thinking stewart would play nice.

Cramer should never have taken on that fight, it was a loser.

I think Stewart has a point that CNBC is no longer real news. There is no objective or investigative reporting on the industry they cover. Instead there is just constant editorializing as they essentially read off current market prices. Agree or disagree with Rick Santelli of the morality of bailouts, as a journalist he should keep his opinions to himself and uncover some facts about the state of the market.

Having said that, Jim Cramer should be credited with getting Americans to take interest in gaining control over their investments. Teaching people that they can learn to make reasonable decisions and to think analytically about money is important. For many americans investing means handing over their money to managed funds that charge fees for questionable management. Does he make people over confidant in their abilities? I'm sure it is a side effect, but for many people that watch his show it is a liberating experience to participate actively in capitalism and make the system work for them. In the big picture, i think he does more good than harm, especially if he is taking money out of the hands of the mutual funds and putting it back in the hands of the small investor.

----------

